# HS-33 ans BMX? bzw bremsleistung verbessern



## Herr Fuguru (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Ich will mir ein bmx kaufen (wtp addict). da ich vom mtb gute bremsleistungen gewöhnt bin wollte ich mal fragen ob ich an ein bmx ne hydraulische hs-33 von magura hinschrauben kann bzw v-breaks. was kann man sonst noch machen um die bremsleistung zu verbessern?
mfg
Fabi


----------



## HellOnWheels (27. Juli 2005)

Hab an meinem Specialized Fuse I die Bremsbeläge ausgetauscht (durch Kool-Stops) hat aber keinen besonders großen Unterschied gemacht...

Hier im Forum haben ein paar Leute ne HS33 am BMX...

Füße aufn Boden um Bremsleistung zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (27. Juli 2005)

evolution adapter umdrehen und aufbohren, soll funktionieren habs aber selber noch nie gemacht. außerdem: ne ordentliche u-brake (hardware + einstellung..) sollte auch ausreichen.


----------



## freerider24 (27. Juli 2005)

musst die halterungen der hs 33 rumdrehen dürfte dann eigentlich funktionieren !


----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2005)

brauchste n gescheiten Bremszug, n satz Bremsbeläge und jemanden der mit werkzeug umgehen kann  
ne ordentlich eingestellte u-brake auf ner chrom-felge am BMX geht besser als jede mtb-felgenbremse


----------



## -Biohazard- (27. Juli 2005)

jo die bremse am addict geht auch so schon gut aber mit besseren belägen und ein bischen tuning, geht das alles super


----------



## Herr Fuguru (27. Juli 2005)

freerider24 schrieb:
			
		

> musst die halterungen der hs 33 rumdrehen dürfte dann eigentlich funktionieren !


was für ne halterung meinst du  
glaub ich steh grad aufm schlauch


----------



## alex_de_luxe (28. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ne ordentlich eingestellte u-brake auf ner chrom-felge am BMX geht besser als jede mtb-felgenbremse




  das will ich sehen...


----------



## dioXxide (29. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ne ordentlich eingestellte u-brake auf ner chrom-felge am BMX geht besser als jede mtb-felgenbremse



Das will ich auch mal sehen. Schon alleine der grössere Hebel an einer 26" erlaubt höhere Verzögerung, dazu kommen die besseren Kräfte einer V-Brake im Gegensatz zur U...


----------



## da_bike_mike (29. Juli 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne halterung meinst du
> glaub ich steh grad aufm schlauch


Hi Fabi ich bins Rene (BKM) 
Hab ja auch das Addict, hinten is ne Chrom Felge dran, das heißt du machst dir einfach rote Beläge drauf. Die roten Beläge sind meist sehr weich, was bedeutet das du auf der Chrom Felge sehr gute Bremseigenschaften hast. Als wir auf der Streetsession waren hatte ich ja auch schon das Addict, und muss sagen bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Sers bis dann.


----------



## der Digge (29. Juli 2005)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich auch mal sehen. Schon alleine der grössere Hebel an einer 26" erlaubt höhere Verzögerung, dazu kommen die besseren Kräfte einer V-Brake im Gegensatz zur U...


theoretisch vieleicht, dafür flext bei ner u-brake net alles und die bremskraft lässt sich besser umsetzten, nebenbei mehr als zu kann keine bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (29. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch vieleicht, dafür flext bei ner u-brake net alles und die bremskraft lässt sich besser umsetzten, nebenbei mehr als zu kann keine bremse



Es kommt aber auch ein bisschen auf die Handkraft an, bis es blockiert oder? Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich einen oder drei Finger brauch.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch vieleicht, dafür flext bei ner u-brake net alles und die bremskraft lässt sich besser umsetzten, nebenbei mehr als zu kann keine bremse



Das sind mal gute Argumente    
Kannst Du das mal erläutern bitte? "WAS flext denn net" und was zum Geier bedeutet "[...] Bremskraft [...] besser umsetzen [...]"?
Nebenbei bemerkt: Eine gute Bremse kann allerdings mehr als zu, da wären Dinge anzuführen wie gute Dosierbarkeit = definierter Druckpunkt, gleichmäßige Bremsleistung ohne Fading, Verschleißarmut, gutes Naßbremsverhalten uvam letztere sind am BMX aber eher unbedeutend
Der Grund, warum ich und die meisten Fahrer am BMX U-Brakes bevorzugen ist die kompakte Bauweise (vor allem im Vergleich zu V-Brakes), an einer V-Brake bleibt man zu leicht hängen. außerdem sind BMX Rahmen nun mal für U-Brakes ausgelegt.


----------



## da_bike_mike (29. Juli 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind mal gute Argumente
> Kannst Du das mal erläutern bitte? "WAS flext denn net" und was zum Geier bedeutet "[...] Bremskraft [...] besser umsetzen [...]"?
> Nebenbei bemerkt: Eine gute Bremse kann allerdings mehr als zu, da wären Dinge anzuführen wie gute Dosierbarkeit = definierter Druckpunkt, gleichmäßige Bremsleistung ohne Fading, Verschleißarmut, gutes Naßbremsverhalten uvam letztere sind am BMX aber eher unbedeutend
> Der Grund, warum ich und die meisten Fahrer am BMX U-Brakes bevorzugen ist die kompakte Bauweise (vor allem im Vergleich zu V-Brakes), an einer V-Brake bleibt man zu leicht hängen. außerdem sind BMX Rahmen nun mal für U-Brakes ausgelegt.


Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht!!!


----------



## der Digge (29. Juli 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du das mal erläutern bitte? "WAS flext denn net" und was zum Geier bedeutet "[...] Bremskraft [...] besser umsetzen [...]"?


ne gescheite u-brake blockierste locker mit einem finger, ne v-brake am MTB kannste dann noch weiter ziehen dat sich der hinterbau ausseinanderbiegt, haste aber nix von bzw. ich finds eher störend. Bei ner u-brake haste das net, allein schon weil die Sockel net so tief auf der Strebe sitzen, ne u-brake is besser zu dosieren, evtl. grad wegen der etwas höheren Handkraft die aufgebracht werden muss aber mehr als blockieren geht nich, das meinte ich mit "mehr als zu kann keine bremse"


----------



## GizzZ (29. Juli 2005)

Mal ne newbige Frage:
Könnte man theoretisch auch Scheibenbremsen an ein BMX dranbasteln?    Jetzt mal abgesehn davon was das für Vor- und Nachteile bringen würde. Mich würds einfach ma interesieren...


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juli 2005)

theoretisch kannst Du sogar an ein Dreirad oder Hollandrad ne Scheibe basteln - musst halt ne Nabe mit Aufnahme (und richtiger Achsbreite) haben und ne Aufnahme für den Bremssattel an den jeweilgen Rahmen bruzzeln (lassen)... Wie gesagt, theoretisch
KHE arbeitet sogar schon an nem hydraulik Rotor, gibts bei Baumaschinen schon lange (Bagger mit Drehgelenk)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (29. Juli 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> KHE arbeitet sogar schon an nem hydraulik Rotor, gibts bei Baumaschinen schon lange (Bagger mit Drehgelenk)



tr!ckstuff hat den funktionsfähigen prototypen u.a. schon in willingen präsentiert, macht n guten eindruck das teil!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ne gescheite u-brake blockierste locker mit einem finger, ne v-brake am MTB kannste dann noch weiter ziehen dat sich der hinterbau ausseinanderbiegt, haste aber nix von bzw. ich finds eher störend. Bei ner u-brake haste das net, allein schon weil die Sockel net so tief auf der Strebe sitzen, ne u-brake is besser zu dosieren, evtl. grad wegen der etwas höheren Handkraft die aufgebracht werden muss aber mehr als blockieren geht nich, das meinte ich mit "mehr als zu kann keine bremse"



1. kannt du mir nicht erzählen dass du mir einen 24" 3kg Rahmen bei ner 38er Kettenstrebe und montierter Nabe einen mm auseinanderbiegst. Außerdem wozu gibt es Brakebooster

Eine Avid SD 7 mit cool stop Belägen bei mit Nokons etc schlägt ne U-Brake um Längen. Klar sind die auch gut und die besten sind sicher konkurzenzfähig aber gegen die Hebelkräfte eine richtig guten V-Brake kann nichts Felgenbremsmäßiges (auch keine HS33) toppen.  Bleibt die Frage ob man das gegen die Problemlosigkeit einer U-Brake eintauschen will

streitet auch weiter


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juli 2005)

Wie gesagt: 
Am BMX ist die U-Brake aus gutem Grund etabliert und in den meisten Fällen genutzt. 
Am MTB gibts die technisch gesehen besseren Lösungen. Aber der Einsatzbereich ist hier auch völig anders. Naßbremsverhalten ist beim BMX faktisch egal, keiner geht in den Park BMX fahren, wenns schifft. 
Im Gegensatz dazu kanns auf ner langen MTB Tour oder ner Alpenüberquerung schon dazu kommen, dass man mal 3 h im Regen fährt, kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Und dann hat ein Scheibenbremsenfahrer nicht nur mehr zu lachen, er fährt schlichtweg sicherer, weil die Scheibe IMMER funzt, während man mit nem Wasserfilm auf der Felge einfach keine Bremsleistung erzielen kann. 
Von Geschichten wie geplatzten Schläuchen wegen überhitzter Felgen mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Juli 2005)

ich mag diese Vermountainbikesierung an BMX Fahrrädern nicht aber davon mal abgesehen ist die HS-33 an nem BMX überflüssig und wie AerO schon erwähnte, reichen U-Brakes die gut eingestellt sind vollkommen aus.

Irgendwie rede ich um den heißen Brei.


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Juli 2005)

warum ne bremse? brakeless ist das zauberwort. es gibt nichts besseres als gut funktionierende Füße......


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Juli 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> warum ne bremse? brakeless ist das zauberwort. es gibt nichts besseres als gut funktionierende Füße......



dies stimmt natürlich auch werter Kolege


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag diese Vermountainbikesierung an BMX Fahrrädern nicht aber davon mal abgesehen ist die HS-33 an nem BMX überflüssig und wie AerO schon erwähnte, reichen U-Brakes die gut eingestellt sind vollkommen aus.



Was die Bremsen angeht: hast recht. 
Allerdings kann ich das Wort Vermountainbikesierung auch nicht mehr hören. Wer sich Titanteile und anderen sauteuren Schlonz mit dem Argument der Gewichtsersparnis ans BMX schraubt, sollte lieber ganz ruhig sein. Von Euro BBs ganz zu schweigen. Chris King Steuersätze kommen auch ausm MTB Bereich und werden ganz bewußt von vielen BMXern wegen ihrer guten Qualität gefahren. Also sollte kein BMXer über MTB Technik lästern.
Ich fahr beides, aber jedes zu seiner Zeit. Der Trend geht leider eh zum 24" Rad, das von BMX und MTB jeweils die guten Eigenschaften zusammenführt....
Aber das geht zu weit off-topic


----------



## UrbanJumper (30. Juli 2005)

das stimmt, doch ich bin kein BMXer


----------



## Herr Fuguru (1. August 2005)

alles klar also wenn ich recht verstehe reicht ne gut eingestellte u break aus.


----------



## da_bike_mike (1. August 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar also wenn ich recht verstehe reicht ne gut eingestellte u break aus.


Reicht auf jeden Fall, aber nicht die Originale. 
Holl dir ne bessere, das funzt dann scho.
Sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Fuguru (1. August 2005)

hey rene, wie bist du mit deinem Addict zufrieden gibts sonst no was auser bremsen was man auswechseln sollte? bin im fit+ ja schonmal mit deim bmx gefahren... werd demnächst mitm bernd(bartbadman) mal wieder an bkm kommen(für ne woche oder so)
mfg
Fabi


----------



## da_bike_mike (1. August 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> hey rene, wie bist du mit deinem Addict zufrieden gibts sonst no was auser bremsen was man auswechseln sollte? bin im fit+ ja schonmal mit deim bmx gefahren... werd demnächst mitm bernd(bartbadman) mal wieder an bkm kommen(für ne woche oder so)
> mfg
> Fabi


Bin echt zufrieden mit dem Addict, brauchst nur noch die kurbeln zu tauschen und vielleicht noch die u-Brake mit Bremshebel. Die Original kurbel kannst du ja verkaufen und holst dir dafür ne andere. Ich selber hab ne WTP drauf obwohl ich glaube das die Originale auch net sooo schlecht is, bin sie aber selber net gefahren. Und als Bremsbeläge Lachsrote KOOL STOPS is super auf den Chromfelgen. Gib uns ma bescheid wenn ihr kommt. Wird bestimmt lustig.
Bis Später 
Sers. 
PS.: Mach dir keine HS33 dran!!!


----------



## da_bike_mike (2. August 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> hey rene, wie bist du mit deinem Addict zufrieden gibts sonst no was auser bremsen was man auswechseln sollte? bin im fit+ ja schonmal mit deim bmx gefahren... werd demnächst mitm bernd(bartbadman) mal wieder an bkm kommen(für ne woche oder so)
> mfg
> Fabi


Faaaaaaaaaaaabi, gib mir ma ein Feedback was du nun tust.  
PS.:Hab gestern die neue Version vom Addict gesehen
    1.Neue Aufkleber
    2.Mit Vorderbremse 
    3.hinten Streetbereifung
    4.Fertig
Sonst funktioniert die Hinterbremse ganz gut (war aber auch ganz neu).  
Ser, bis später.


----------



## Herr Fuguru (15. August 2005)

bin letztens mit dem bmx von der hügelfee gefahren (hatte auch rote bremsbeläge und chromfelge) und ich muss sagen die bremsleistung is echt völlig ausreichehnd! wenn ich arbeite werd ich mir wahrscheinlich ein addict holen.


----------



## da_bike_mike (16. August 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> bin letztens mit dem bmx von der hügelfee gefahren (hatte auch rote bremsbeläge und chromfelge) und ich muss sagen die bremsleistung is echt völlig ausreichehnd! wenn ich arbeite werd ich mir wahrscheinlich ein addict holen.


Gute Idee!


----------



## Frankfurter (23. August 2005)

Thread mal wieder rauskram:
Kann mir mal jemmand ne anständige Bremse + Hebel fürs Vorderrad empfehlen? Die zudem ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat. 
Bei mir ist momentan ne Tektro irgendwas drauf und am Hinterrad reichts aber fürs Vorderrad ist sie mir viel zu schwach. Hab aber auch schwarz lackierte Felgen


----------



## da_bike_mike (5. September 2005)

Odessey etc. passt für den Preis.
PS: Weiss den Preis nicht aber ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## evil_rider (5. September 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich sehen...




benutz meine bremse.... dagegen ist ne hayes mit 200er scheibe nen dreckhaufen.


----------

